# Hirsch Offers Dekken T-Mini Garment Folder/Bagger



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Dekken T-Mini garment folding/bagging machine, available from Hirsch Solutions, provides power, flexibility, ease of use and economy in a versatile, compact machine. Capable of folding up to 620 pieces an hour with an integrated bagging system and one-person operation, it’s an ideal way to add automated folding and bagging to a startup. 

The T-Mini folds cottons, blends and polyesters. It is simple to use and can be programmed to make swift changes in folding sequences for various garment styles with the press of a button. The fully programmable control board allows up to five preset recipes to be saved. And simple exchanges of the folding blades allow processing of different size items. 

The machine also can be set up to fold automatically and bag as well. It comes standard with a gravity bagging system that accommodates various size bags. However, it can be connected to a fully automated bagging system if desired. Coupled with the T-Mini’s economical price, this allows a lower initial investment with the potential for upgrading as your business grows.

Designed for shops doing runs of 100 to 620 items per hour, the T-Mini includes a bagger and conveyor and has a 14-square-foot footprint. The 110V single-phase unit requires 80PSI air and has a one-year warranty. 

For more information, go to Dekken - T-MINI Folding/Bagging Machine and check out the video at https://vimeo.com/303144856.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to Hirsch Solutions.
Hirsch is a national distributor of Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

